# Bay Craft flats boat. Any knowledge here?



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.baycraftinc.com/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-Craft-Boats/113660368831819


Quote >> 
"Baycraft is definitely an "entry Level" flats boat in many ways. It's construction quality is mediocre at best. Fit and finish is sub-par. It has always been a small company due to the level of quality and popularity of their products."


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

> Hi, I know these are not micro skiffs, but I am trying to find any info on these.
> 
> I am 64 and I need a more stable platform to fish from.
> 
> ...


I had a Bay Craft 155 skiff.  It was their smallest, lightest skiff and it was as stable as a barge, but it was *heavy* and would wear you out poling into the wind.  

It was a really tough, stable boat but just didn't fit my needs.


----------



## gheenoelotide (Feb 5, 2015)

know someone who purchased one down in the keys, took it out a time or two, and found a major crack running the length of the bottom. did not see it in person, but he solid it immediately for a big loss.. other than that crack it looked like a nice little boat for the money. not sure if that was a common issue or just abuse


----------



## fishinjeff (Mar 5, 2007)

I used to rig these boats about 15 years ago and take them to the lake for testing. They are good looking boats that have a middle to low quality build. It's the KIA of boats.


----------



## DAVE_THOMAS (Jul 26, 2012)

> It's the KIA of boats.


not sure what you mean by that statement. I've owned kia' s since the 90's and have had no issues with any of them.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> > It's the KIA of boats.
> 
> 
> not sure what you mean by that statement. I've owned kia' s since the 90's and have had no issues with any of them.



Yugo of boats ?


----------



## clintonb (Dec 27, 2012)

Any one else want to comment on these?

Thanks for the info, I guess I'll dig a little deeper.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

theyve been in biz since '86 so i wouldnt be scared of one.
if its a low end boat at a low end price so what, if there were no structure issues id try one.

a boat is a boat - it floats or dont....... good accesories / power go for it.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Like tide said.

A builder that has been in business that long and survived the economic crisis is doing something right.

I have looked at their site and what I see is a middle of the road boat that will serve a purpose as long as you don't mind a little extra draft.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

A guy has one where I store my kenner and I got to see it up close. For the price, the quality is equal. He loves it and doesn't have any complaints, but uses the trolling motor more than poling, so I didn't get an idea of how it poles. Hull design seems pretty dry since it has that big Carolina style bow. I thought it was a solid boat for the price.

Check the resale on these too. They do not hold their value as good as other brands. That means you can get a used one for much less.


----------



## BayCraftCrew (Aug 19, 2016)

fishinjeff said:


> I used to rig these boats about 15 years ago and take them to the lake for testing. They are good looking boats that have a middle to low quality build. It's the KIA of boats.



That's 15 years ago. I work there now and the boats came a long ways. New style hatches. The wires are tucked. The inside of the hole boat haves a smooth flat inner liner. The boats are a high quality boats.


----------



## fishinjeff (Mar 5, 2007)

BayCraftCrew said:


> That's 15 years ago. I work there now and the boats came a long ways. New style hatches. The wires are tucked. The inside of the hole boat haves a smooth flat inner liner. The boats are a high quality boats.


Good to know. Sounds like I need to reevaluate them. They always looked great.


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

BayCraftCrew said:


> That's 15 years ago. I work there now and the boats came a long ways. New style hatches. The wires are tucked. The inside of the hole boat haves a smooth flat inner liner. The boats are a high quality boats.


I am looking at an '06 model 18' tunnel. Is this year model one with the upgraded construction?


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I went and met the owners when I was looking around for a skiff. I was looking at price point being it was my first skiff and didn't want to spend a lot of money. Husband and wife team I believe. Super nice folks. No quality isn't what some of the higher tier companies are but like someone said before they have been in business a long time. That says something. I feel like that market is hard on lower tier builders. I ended up going another route and it was a wrong choice on my part. I'm not saying if I'd have bought a bay craft I'd still have it but I'd prolly been more happy in one vs what I bought at the time. If they stand by there product with warranties and things like that and you aren't wanting to break the bank I don't see a reason not to look into a bay craft.


----------

